# Custom Fursona



## Number01hunter (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, I am relatively new to the fandom, and I have an idea of what I want for a fursona. The problem is I am a writer, not an artist and would really like to find someone who would be willing to commission my idea into art; a reference sheet. 

*What I would like:*

A fursona in both feral and anthro form
Anthro form consisting of hair style and facial hair akin to myself, no clothing can be either SFW or NSFW 
Anthro fursona with full body, close up view of head, and if possible (and not too much money), one pose with my love of archery (my anthro fursona pulling back a bow of my design)

My fursona is a wolf, the color scheme is simple, consisting of three colors: light brown, cream and black for paw pads/claws. My budget is relatively tight but I'd be willing to spend a little more for what I want in a good detailed drawing. 

So who/what do you guys think?


----------



## Storok (Nov 28, 2016)

the guy who drew my ref for me is pretty talented the outcome was literally what I asked for with a detailed description... Other than that I don't know many artist


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 1, 2016)

I could do it, if you wanted. My standard ref sheets are $18, and include a front, back, and side view,  plus any other details. Here are a few examples:














Of course, with a feral view I'd need to shift things around on the page a little, and I'd probably charge a few bucks more for that additional drawing. It'd be completely up to you. If you're not interested, then I'd suggest posting about this in the Art Sales subforum.


----------



## Number01hunter (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I did find somebody to commission a reference sheet for $11, and did a good job. Of course, you can't have too many references


----------

